# CanoScan D2400U



## ccballantine (Feb 9, 2010)

Is it possible to get my CanoScan 2400U to work with my new iMac?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

From what I can tell, this scanner isn't even compatible with OS X. But this software says it can drive the scanner, if Canon's scanner drivers are installed. What drivers they are are beyond me.


----------

